# another sandstorm



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This global warming is playing havoc, we no longer have a sandstorm season it is all year round. I cannot see across the river, all the satellite wires that run from the roof are swinging around hitting the window.

bet it's those damn foreign influences again


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> This global warming is playing havoc, we no longer have a sandstorm season it is all year round. I cannot see across the river, all the satellite wires that run from the roof are swinging around hitting the window.
> 
> bet it's those damn foreign influences again


I was planning to go out for a walk and coffee, changed my mind when I saw and felt the wind outside. I'll stay indoors, just made a nice pot of coffee :ranger:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Early this morning it was nice and sunny too. Weird.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

And then it rained nice one.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> And then it rained nice one.




I ddn't see the rain..


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

In sherouk we were blowing away...hold on to your children and small dogs folks!! Then is got realllllly cold and rained. Still dark and nasty.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> In sherouk we were blowing away...hold on to your children and small dogs folks!! Then is got realllllly cold and rained. Still dark and nasty.




HI

Nice to see you.. are you all settled in your new home?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I ddn't see the rain..


Yeah it rained for about a half hour about 16.00


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Yeah it rained for about a half hour about 16.00




I must have been in the bedroom... Ikeep the shutters down as I am over looked by the borga shorta and all the pervs.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> HI
> 
> Nice to see you.. are you all settled in your new home?


Yeah, we had no net for a while but the mcdonalds was working for us there with the wifi. Then I finally found my wifi usb. For a month that will do till we get our phone up and running. I really like living here, but ooooh it is cold.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

The rain has washed away the dust, and the air is really clear outside my window in Maadi tonight.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Egypt weather remains unstable leading Suez Ports to shut down*

Spokesperson of Egypt's Meteorological services Ali Qutb stated on Friday that the weather will remain unstable in the country but is expected to get better by Sunday as there will be less wind and rain.
Strong wind has caused five ports in Suez to shut down. 
According to Qutb, starting Sunday rain will only continue at the North Eastern coast but the weather all over Egypt will remain cold. As for now, dusty winds will dominate, distorting vision, and temperature will drop. He added that more clouds are expected in the coming days blocking sunrays and causing the temperature to drop. Rain is also consequently expected in Northern Egypt and Sinai and a bit in Cairo. 



Egypt weather remains unstable leading Suez Ports to shut down - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Spokesperson of Egypt's Meteorological services Ali Qutb stated on Friday that the weather will remain unstable in the country but is expected to get better by Sunday as there will be less wind and rain.
> Strong wind has caused five ports in Suez to shut down.
> According to Qutb, starting Sunday rain will only continue at the North Eastern coast but the weather all over Egypt will remain cold. As for now, dusty winds will dominate, distorting vision, and temperature will drop. He added that more clouds are expected in the coming days blocking sunrays and causing the temperature to drop. Rain is also consequently expected in Northern Egypt and Sinai and a bit in Cairo.
> 
> ...




Glad to hear it is not foreign influences


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you remember when we had the locusts? 
The government took the necessary arrangements for them to fly off before they ate the crops... I could not believe the people who believed that the government could do it.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Glad to hear it is not foreign influences


Really? How do you know I'm not in my flat doing a rain dance?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Really? How do you know I'm not in my flat doing a rain dance?





Lol.

Are you Native American?
I have a friend who is Native American.. she sent me this when I was saying about the reception on my phone


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol.
> 
> Are you Native American?


No, I'm not, but we sure know what a rain dance is.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> No, I'm not, but we sure know what a rain dance is.


Anyway get yer brollies out it looks like it's going to rain again.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Anyway get yer brollies out it looks like it's going to rain again.


Oh well - I'm off to Istanbul on wednesday, where it is -2C at night and plenty of rain is forecast by day.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Do you remember when we had the locusts?
> The government took the necessary arrangements for them to fly off before they ate the crops... I could not believe the people who believed that the government could do it.


Yes i remember that as we got them in Hurghada as well......millions of them.!!


----------

